# Outdoor Photoshoot | Beautiful Black Hair Lady



## KemoPhotography (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola to y'all, 

This is one of the photoshoot I did with this beautiful lady. I though I would share with you guys to give me some tips for future ones. I am just starting my war to the photography industry and I would really use some good direction. It was a bit windy but good thing I ended up with these set. Thanks! 





















​


----------



## KemoPhotography (Jun 10, 2014)

More pictures. 



​


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the ones with the mailbox. 

In the first one, I'd clone out the mailbox numbers. You don't need them, and they're distracting. In the second one, it looks like something's coming out of her head.

In the airplane photos, she looks awkwardly posed. Her legs are simply unattractively posed. Additionally, the wrinkles in the pant legs aren't helping matters any. In the second one, the way she's posed, or perhaps how you chose to shoot it, make her feet look absolutely enormous.

Overall, nice stuff, but minor fixes would go a long way...


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 10, 2014)

What type of lighting and lense did you use?


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 10, 2014)

Upon further review, there's something goin' on in the first photo with the lower eyelashes that's buggin' the bejeesus outta' me...


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 10, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Upon further review, there's something goin' on in the first photo with the lower eyelashes that's buggin' the bejeesus outta' me...



it might be that the eyes are too white and therefore the area under her eyes looks a bit off?


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 11, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further review, there's something goin' on in the first photo with the lower eyelashes that's buggin' the bejeesus outta' me...
> ...



I think it's more that the lashes under the eyes look almost blonde...


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> ruggedshutter said:
> 
> 
> > it might be that the eyes are too white and therefore the area under her eyes looks a bit off?
> ...



Could be...hard to tell on a small image


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Upon further review, there's something goin' on in the first photo with the lower eyelashes that's buggin' the bejeesus outta' me...



It's because she probably has lighter hair naturally and light eyelashes to match (looks like that to me, since I also dye my hair black and have been doing so for 5 years) looks like she just forgot to add some mascara to the bottom lids, making them "light up" like that.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 11, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> ... looks like she just forgot to add some mascara to the bottom lids, making them "light up" like that.



Yeah.

She needs to not forget stuff like that...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 11, 2014)

Is it just me or is the fact that she's touching her hair in almost all of these- and many in the same way- kind of distracting?


----------



## mmaria (Jun 11, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Is it just me or is the fact that she's touching her hair in almost all of these- and many in the same way- kind of distracting?


no. it's not just you


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 19, 2014)

I like #7 and #10 the most!
Great job!!!


----------



## jacquelynecullen (Jun 22, 2014)

These are nice pieces to be proud of for just starting out.  I can see you were working your shots, starting wider going tighter, trying varying angles, mixing up the compositions...all good stuff.  Keep at that.  

As far as direction for future shots, things to try.... look to add more consistency to the post processing, so in case your client (if a portrait photographer) would like to order an album...or magazine (if an editorial photographer) wants to do a spread.  Is the airport a place you can revisit? I really love the composition of the 2nd airport shot but just think you were at a disadvantage with the direct light and lack of diffuser. I'd love to see more work from this location but with less direct light.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 22, 2014)

These are some very good first shots in your "war on photography".


----------

